
Paypal Updates Terms of Service - Fzzr
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?locale.x=en
======
Fzzr
The thing that sticks out to me is:

We are adding a non-discouragement clause for sellers that provides:

In representations to your customers or in public communications, you agree
not to mischaracterize PayPal as a payment method. At all of your points of
sale (in whatever form), you agree not to try to dissuade or inhibit your
customers from using PayPal; and, if you enable your customers to pay you with
PayPal, you agree to treat PayPal’s payment mark at least at par with other
payment methods offered.

Seems like it will have widespread implications. I'm seen a lot of places that
accept donations which eg. accept PayPal but encourage bitcoin.

